# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  The Dangers of Microwave Ovens Everyone Needs to Know

## Justin Case

Snip,




> by BodyEcology.com 
> 
> Do you stand in front of your microwave while it's heating food?
> 
> Or do you turn it on and run for cover, worried about the potential microwave dangers?
> 
> Microwaves, a common appliance found in just about every household, may be convenient, but they harm your health.


Continued @ http://www.bodyecology.com/07/08/02/...ve_dangers.php

----------


## smhg

> Snip,
> 
> 
> 
> Continued @ http://www.bodyecology.com/07/08/02/...ve_dangers.php


Great post, JC!  My husband and I got into organic/natural foods awhile back and I started studying microwaves a little over 2 years ago and was horrified at what I found!!  

Needless to say, as soon as I saw some of the info, the microwave was banned from use in the home.  I actually found that using the stove for everything was not at all inconvenient, it just took getting used to.

I think what clenched it for me was reading about someone who died because a nurse warmed the blood in a microwave before a transfusion.  Even though the blood was the right temperature, the complete make-up of the blood had been altered and the person died.   Imagine what we are eating when we eat food heated in a microwave; it has been completely genetically restructured!!!

Besides, if/when stuff hits the fan, it will be good to not be accustomed to a microwave, anyway!  This is a small, simple way to start scaling back on electricity dependence, and it can only improve health in the long run! :Thumbup:

----------


## Ken

Microwave ovens generate waves in the 2.45 *GHz* range.  

The microwave is constructed to act as a type of Faraday Cage for the frequency range and wavelength in which the microwave oven itself operates, +/- a margin of safety. Even the glass door of the oven has a screen mesh to prevent the escape of waves OF THAT FREQUENCY AND WAVELENGTH.

----------


## Justin Case

I was "Shocked" (no pun intended) by some of the info in that article,,,   I was a little surprised nobody had any comments,,   Thanks  smhg   :Smile:

----------


## Camp10

And to think that someone on this site tried to get me to cook my eggs in one of those "death machines"!! :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Here is a Useless "Fun Fact",,   I guess something had spilled in the Micro,,  woke up to find a trail of those little grease ants going in there,  there was a bunch in side,,,,   I got all excited as I decided to nuke those biting little &*%$ ers,,,   so i set it 60 seconds and pushed start,,,  watching through the window , expecting to see "POP Corn Ants",,,      NOTHING,,,,  UN phased,,,,   Didnt bother them at all,,,   as I watched in disbelief at this miracle of Life in the Oven,,   ALL their little friends had crawled from the counter yo my arms and BIT THE *&%^ out of me  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

These do a pretty good job of cooking eggs ---- and anything else close by.  http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita.../an-sps-10.htm

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Great post, JC!  My husband and I got into organic/natural foods awhile back and I started studying microwaves a little over 2 years ago and was horrified at what I found!!  
> 
> Needless to say, as soon as I saw some of the info, the microwave was banned from use in the home.  I actually found that using the stove for everything was not at all inconvenient, it just took getting used to.
> 
> I think what clenched it for me was reading about someone who died because a nurse warmed the blood in a microwave before a transfusion.  Even though the blood was the right temperature, the complete make-up of the blood had been altered and the person died.   Imagine what we are eating when we eat food heated in a microwave; it has been completely genetically restructured!!!
> 
> Besides, if/when stuff hits the fan, it will be good to not be accustomed to a microwave, anyway!  This is a small, simple way to start scaling back on electricity dependence, and it can only improve health in the long run!


I hope the person who heated the blood up was penalized in some fashion.  The heat would cause the proteins in the blood to denature and be worthless.

To check if your microwave is leeching electromagnetic radiation, an easy to tell is to place a cellphone inside and call it.  If the cell starts ringing, then the waves are getting in and means that waves are able to get out.

----------


## Justin Case

> To check if your microwave is leeching electromagnetic radiation, an easy to tell is to place a cellphone inside and call it.  If the cell starts ringing, then the waves are getting in and means that waves are able to get out.


Hey thats a nifty little trick,,,   I didnt know Cell phones were "Microwave"  I thought they were in the 800-900 mhz range,,  ?

----------


## smhg

> I hope the person who heated the blood up was penalized in some fashion.  The heat would cause the proteins in the blood to denature and be worthless.
> 
> To check if your microwave is leeching electromagnetic radiation, an easy to tell is to place a cellphone inside and call it.  If the cell starts ringing, then the waves are getting in and means that waves are able to get out.


I don't remember if she was or not...it was over 2 years ago that I read it.  

Great idea about calling the phone.

It is not just what leaches out that concerns me, it is what the microwave does to the food while it's in there that concerns me most, because that is the nutrition going in the body as well.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Hey thats a nifty little trick,,,   I didnt know Cell phones were "Microwave"  I thought they were in the 800-900 mhz range,,  ?


Mobile phones use electromagnetic radiation in the microwave range.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_...ion_and_health

----------


## Ken

Microwave are designed to allow SOME electromagnetic radiation to escape. The simple fact that the light is visible through the glass door is proof of that.

However, the Faraday properties of the unit itself - including the mesh fabric in the window panel, is designed specifically to prevent escape of the microwaves in the 2.45 *GHz* range that the microwave itself generates. The fact that a cell phone will receive calls inside is irrelevant to the issue of oven safety because you're talking about a completely different frequency and wavelength all together.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Microwave are designed to allow SOME electromagnetic radiation to escape.  The simple fact that the light is visible through the glass door is proof of that.
> 
> However, the Faraday properties of the unit itself - including the mesh fabrib in the window panel, is designed specifically to prevent escape of the microwaves in the 2.45 *GHz* range that the microwave itself generates.  The fact that a cell phone will receive calls inside is irrelevant to the issue of oven safety because you're talking about a completely different frequency and wavelength all together.


I guess I stand corrected.  Then what if they do not get the call, nothing?

----------


## Ken

> I guess I stand corrected. Then what if they do not get the call, nothing?


It's really not relevant and could result from a number of factors.  The thing is, it's simply not a valid test of the oven's safety or "leakage."

----------


## Justin Case

so would a microwave protect your electronics from an EMP ?

----------


## Ken

*"Checking Ovens For Leakage*

_There is little cause for concern about excess microwaves leaking from ovens unless the door hinges, latch, or seals are damaged. In FDA's experience, most ovens tested show little or no detectable microwave leakage. If there is some problem and you believe your oven might be leaking excessive microwaves, contact the oven manufacturer, a microwave oven service organization, your state health department, or the nearest FDA office._

_A word of caution about the microwave testing devices being sold to consumers: FDA has tested a number of these devices and found them generally inaccurate and unreliable. If used, they should be relied on only for a very approximate reading. The sophisticated testing devices used by public health authorities to measure oven leakage are far more accurate and are periodically tested and calibrated."_

_http://www.fda.gov/radiation-emittin...cm142616.htm#8_

----------


## Ken

> so would a microwave protect your electronics from an EMP ?


Nope.  Want me to do a post about that?

----------


## Justin Case

> Nope.  Want me to do a post about that?


Are you going to wear a tin foil hat ?   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Are you going to wear a tin foil hat ?


Nope.  Got one for you though.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> so would a microwave protect your electronics from an EMP ?


*One of our friends here asked me that question in a PM. I copied a bit of my PM back to him in my reply above - here's the whole thing. It only covers the basics in a simplified way, but here it is:*

_EMP travels at close to the speed of light in very powerful waves similar to broad-band radio waves in the 10 kHz -100 MHz range._ 

_A microwave oven is designed to act as a Faraday Cage only for the frequency range and wavelength in which the microwave oven itself operates, +/- a margin of safety. Even the glass door of the oven has a screen mesh to prevent the escape of waves OF THAT FREQUENCY AND WAVELENGTH._ 

_However, unlike EMP (10 kHz -100 MHz range) microwave ovens generate waves in the 2.45 GHz range, usually with a substantially longer wavelength than EMP, which has a much wider range of wavelength simply because it is generated chaotically rather than by a finely tuned magnetron. Therefore, the "gaps" in the window mesh screen are much too wide to prevent most EMP waves from entering the oven._ 

_Explained differently, light itself also travels in electromagnetic waves. However, the construction of the oven permits you to see the light through the glass panel - that light is visual proof that electromagnetic waves of a shorter wavelength and different frequency can pass through the oven, in BOTH directions, just as EMP can pass through in both directions._

_EMP is a product of all nuclear explosions. Ground or low altitude detonations produce far less EMP than a detonation high above the Earth's atmosphere, particularly if an "Enhanced EMP" weapon - designed primarily to release EMP rather than for it's blast/heat/radiation effects - is employed._

_EMP is created when the gamma radiation released by the explosion enters the upper atmosphere and strips electrons from air molecules, creating very powerful pulses of negatively charged electromagnetic radiation. These pulses race to the closest "ground" available (the Earth's surface) in a series of very powerful waves similar to broad-band radio waves in the 10 kHz -100 MHz range._ 

_Just one nuclear bomb, detonated 100 to 200 miles above the earth, could literally saturate the continental United States with EMP, which is essentially an intense electronic surge, and could potentially "burn out" and render most civilian electronic equipment useless._ 

_This phenomenon should not be confused with the damage caused by an electrical arc or a lightening bolt. Although the result to equipment is essentially the same, EMP acts like an immensely powerful radio wave rather than an electric current. Therefore, devices such as lightening arrestors are of no value with respect to EMP._

_As you know, shielding is the only way to protect against EMP. The degree of equipment protection given by a Faraday Cage or similar shielding is highly dependent upon the strength and concentration of the waves striking the shield. Compare this to a sponge - it can absorb only so much water at a time. The construction of the shield and the intensity of the pulses (waves) are the determining factors._

_At the very least, the electronic equipment being protected must be entirely insulated from the shield itself._ 

_Microwave ovens are not designed to contain electromagnetic waves of the intensity one could expect from EMP. Since the oven is not designed to contain it, it stands to reason that it will likely not prevent it from entering, either._

_Now let me digress.......Back when I taught NBC classes, I had some low-level radiation "sources" called "pellets" that were just about the size of a tic-tac mint. My students were trained to use radiological monitors to locate the pellets and measure the radioactive level and calculate "safe times" and "safe distances."_ 

_The pellets were normally kept stored in a locked lead cylinder with 4" thick walls all the way around. The top had a handle and was threaded to "screw in" place and the thing weighed a ton. It was called a "Pig."_ 

_This protection, the best available, was to contain the radioactivity of pellets that were extremely weak in terms of radioactivity - barely enough for training purposes in a location like a gymnasium or a fire department apparatus room. And even then, my more sophisticated equipment could still detect, up close, the radiation when the pellets were inside._

_My suggestion in terms of the best, and probably most inexpensive, protection can be found in the roofing section of Home Depot or Lowes, in the form of rolls of lead roof sheeting. Take a look at this link - it's from a roof lead sheeting manufacturer._

_http://www.maycoindustries.com/radiation_shielding.htm_

_This sheeting is extremely pliable - it will literally fold around an internal insulating material such as a wooden box, and it can be applied in layers as well._

_As you know, lead is an extremely dense metal which offers tremendous protection from radioactivity and EMP. Unlike many Faraday-type cages or shields, it is not porous and leaves few, if any, avenues for "leakage."_

----------


## smhg

*GREAT* info Ken.  Thanks!!!

----------


## Justin Case

Hmm  Thats interesting,,  I worked on a new hospital once,  we supplied the Lead Lined doors for the X-ray room,,,,  same kinda thing,,  everything was lead insulated,,  drywall , doors, jambs,,  Everything,,,    Thanks for that Info Ken ,  You may remove you Cap now  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

The woman was killed by a blood clot, not because some nurse heated the blood in a microwave. 

http://wyomcases.courts.state.wy.us/...sp?citeID=4387

And microwaving plastics doesn't induce cancer causing chemicals to leach into your food. 

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/cookplastic.asp

There is so much misinformation on microwaves (and just about everything else). The way I see it, grilling, BBQing, frying, boiling and microwaving is all bad for you. So is eating it raw, by the way. So I'll fix my meals any way I want and enjoy it. Then, if I DO come down with cancer I'll say, "Snap! something caused this."

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> The woman was killed by a blood clot, not because some nurse heated the blood in a microwave. 
> 
> http://wyomcases.courts.state.wy.us/...sp?citeID=4387
> 
> And microwaving plastics doesn't induce cancer causing chemicals to leach into your food. 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/cookplastic.asp
> 
> There is so much misinformation on microwaves (and just about everything else). The way I see it, grilling, BBQing, frying, boiling and microwaving is all bad for you. So is eating it raw, by the way. So I'll fix my meals any way I want and enjoy it. Then, if I DO come down with cancer I'll say, "Snap! something caused this."


+1 for this one Rick! I agree....

----------


## kyratshooter

It seems that not only did the woman NOT die due to the microwaved blood, the jury found in favor of the defendants and granted compensation to the defendants!

Taking the microwave out of your house will do you little good unless you never eat a bite of food you do not prepare yourself.  Almost every eating establishment depends on microwaves as a normal part of their food preperation these days.  

If microwaves killed you we would all be dead.

Same with EMP.  More misinformation on the internet about that than Democrats talking about the Teaparty.

----------


## finallyME

> The woman was killed by a blood clot, not because some nurse heated the blood in a microwave. 
> 
> http://wyomcases.courts.state.wy.us/...sp?citeID=4387
> 
> And microwaving plastics doesn't induce cancer causing chemicals to leach into your food. 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/cookplastic.asp
> 
> There is so much misinformation on microwaves (and just about everything else). The way I see it, grilling, BBQing, frying, boiling and microwaving is all bad for you. So is eating it raw, by the way. So I'll fix my meals any way I want and enjoy it. Then, if I DO come down with cancer I'll say, "Snap! something caused this."



I am a little late to this one.  I was a little worried, until I read Rick's post.  Now I am a little relieved.  Anyways, that article is bogus.  Complete and utter crap.  You gotta love the misinformed writing crap on the internet.

Lets start with microwave radiation.  Radiation is such a fun word.  Anyways, go outside on a sunny day, and you will be exposed to more microwave radiation than what would "leak" out of your home microwave.

"Here in the US, microwaves are ubiquitous, but recent research shows that   microwaves significantly decrease the nutritional value of food."
"Microwaving foods may preserve more vitamins than boiling, for example, but that does not make it a safe and nutritious cooking choice. "

So, in other words, *cooking* your food is what decreases the nutritional value of food.  I am sure Ken can give you the name of this fallacy.

"Foods, especially fruits and vegetables, are best eaten raw, parboiled quickly or lightly steamed to retain nutrients. "
See, the prove my argument.  Cooking kills the nutrients.  You would get the same result from using an oven.

You gotta love the BPA scare.  Most food containers don't contain any.  They are made from PP or HDPE/LDPE or PET.  It is hard to find a baby bottle now that is made from Polycarbonate.  

Wait...it gets better.  Don't heat water up in a microwave.  You might kill all the nutrients in water...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Anyways, the whole thing is crap.

----------


## Justin Case

Here Is an pretty comprehensive article,,   especially, The last couple of sections,,   http://www.health-science.com/microwave_hazards.html , sorry,its Not CRAP,, Its  Science  :Wink:

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Lets start with microwave radiation.  Radiation is such a fun word.  Anyways, go outside on a sunny day, and you will be exposed to more microwave radiation than what would "leak" out of your home microwave.


People are scared of getting too many x-rays from my father since some of them have to get a whole set of the body.  We as kids would tell them they would get more radiation from sitting in front of their tv's for a couple of hours and it was probably true.

You are also more likely exposed to more radiation from getting x-rays from your dentist then what my father does.  Proximity is a great the factor there.

----------


## justin_baker

I put some cookie dough in the microwave once, it kinda cooked it.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Here Is an pretty comprehensive article,,   especially, The last couple of sections,,   http://www.health-science.com/microwave_hazards.html , sorry,its Not CRAP,, Its  Science


Justin do you actually believe everything on the internet with a pretty website heading?  That is a commercial website created to sell goods.  

It is a good place to purchase some of their "Serinity Salve" but I do not trust their "research team".

----------


## Justin Case

> Justin do you actually believe everything on the internet with a pretty website heading?  That is a commercial website created to sell goods.  
> 
> It is a good place to purchase some of their "Serinity Salve" but I do not trust their "research team".


hmm,,  ok,  well here is 5 pages worth of other sites claiming Microwave Dangers,
http://www.bing.com/search?setmkt=en...rowave+dangers

Look,  ANYTHING that is capable of doing to a wiener what a Microwave can do,,, (when you cook too long)  MUST come with some kind of risks  :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> hmm,,  ok,  well here is 5 pages worth of other sites claiming Microwave Dangers,
> http://www.bing.com/search?setmkt=en...rowave+dangers
> 
> Look,  ANYTHING that is capable of doing to a wiener what a Microwave can do,,, (when you cook too long)  MUST come with some kind of risks


Well.....don't stick your wiener in one.

----------


## finallyME

Justin, the first article is crap.  The second one is much better.  Although it does come from a commercial entity wanting you to buy products from them, they do list their sources and provide better background info without a lot of wild claims.

----------


## Justin Case

> Well.....don't stick your wiener in one.


I only did it once  :Blushing:

----------


## kyratshooter

> I only did it once


For some reason that hightens my optimism about the next generation. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well.....don't stick your wiener in one.





> I only did it once


Try using a food processor next time.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I thought the big danger, with using a microwave oven, was leaving something in there too long, and burning the crap out of your fingers, when you take it out. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> hmm,,  ok,  well here is 5 pages worth of other sites claiming Microwave Dangers,
> http://www.bing.com/search?setmkt=en...rowave+dangers
> 
> *Look,  ANYTHING that is capable of doing to a wiener what a Microwave can do,,, (when you cook too long)*  MUST come with some kind of risks


 You ever seen what a Presto Hot Dogger, would do to one, back in the day??? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> hmm,,  ok,  well here is 5 pages worth of other sites claiming Microwave Dangers,
> http://www.bing.com/search?setmkt=en...rowave+dangers
> 
> *Look,  ANYTHING that is capable of doing to a wiener what a Microwave can do,,, (when you cook too long)  MUST come with some kind of risks*



 You mean, like.....fire???

 LOL, I just can't stop myself! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Rick

Does anyone care to guess how much microwave communication is zipping around our pointed heads on a daily basis? See those towers with the angled dishes? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Yeah! Like those. Those are called microwave horns and the little tubes coming out the bottom of the horns are called waveguides (never, ever look in a waveguide, just sayin'). They are used from everything from telephone communication to substation switching to power transmission (really!). With all those microwaves zipping around ... Ooh. One just missed me ... I'm not all that concerned about my microwave oven.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Does anyone care to guess how much microwave communication is zipping around our pointed heads on a daily basis? See those towers with the angled dishes?
> 
> Yeah! Like those. Those are called microwave horns and the little tubes coming out the bottom of the horns are called waveguides (never, ever look in a waveguide, just sayin'). They are used from everything from telephone communication to substation switching to power transmission (really!). With all those microwaves zipping around ... Ooh. One just missed me ... I'm not all that concerned about my microwave oven.


 Pfft! ....and y'all thought it was co2 making those ice-sheets melt.....we're micro-waving them! :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I guess being microwaved could give you the...oh, wait...you said sheets. Never mind.

----------


## crashdive123

> You ever seen what a Presto Hot Dogger, would do to one, back in the day??? LOL


Or the stripped conductors from an extension cord stuck in the ends of a hot dog while plugged into a wall outlet? :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Or the stripped conductors from an extension cord stuck in the ends of a hot dog while plugged into a wall outlet?


Ohh,,  I'm gonna have to try that  :Smile:

----------

